# New Jersey



## ulecka13 (Nov 19, 2012)

In researching group counseling in New Jersey, I came across two meetup groups, one near Camden and the other in Central NJ but have not heard back from them. Does anyone know of any other Social Anxiety related groups in New Jersey? Does anyone else live in or near New Jersey (it's a small state, so anywhere is basically close)? I'm looking for an alternative to one on one therapy, and a chance to practice my social skills without worrying that the person I'm talking to will think less of me, or just leave.


----------



## LifeIsGood (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Groups in NJ*

Hi Ulecka!
I run the group that meets in South Jersey. It looks like we will soon have that Bordentown group that I was telling you about. I realize that I've written that before, but it's difficult to get people to lead groups. I'm still working on the time and location and will keep you posted. I also realize that Bordentown is not _really _close to your location, but it's the closest I can get right now! The ultimate goal would be to have people go through the groups, "graduate", and then be able to lead groups themselves. It's a slow process, but I'm sure it will happen!
Lisa


----------



## LifeIsGood (Jan 29, 2012)

*NJ Support Group*

Find Your Voice is proud to announce 3 new locations for our support groups:
Malaga, NJ 08328. Located at Routes US 40 and NJ 47 (Delsea Drive), with easy access from Route 55, exit 39. Serving Cumberland, Gloucester, and Salem Counties. This group will meet Monday evenings 7 - 8:45 starting January 28.
Bordentown, NJ 08505. Located at Routes US 206 and US 130, off exit 57 of I 295. Serving Burlington, Mercer, and parts of Ocean and Monmouth Counties. This group will meet Monday evenings 6:30-8:15 starting January 28.
Barrington, NJ 08007. Located on Route 30 just off exit 29 of I 295. Serving Camden and parts of Burlington Counties. Near Cherry Hill, Haddonfield, Collingswood. This group will meet Tuesday evenings from 7 - 8:45 starting January 15.
Please check our website at http://www.findyourvoicenj.org, and our meetup group at http://www.meetup.com/Find-Your-Voice-Social-Anxiety-Support-South-Jersey/.
All groups run for 13 weeks. The first session is introductory. You can attend and decide if you think the groups and format will be a good fit for you. 
Make it your New Year's resolution to help yourself overcome Social Anxiety Disorder! 
(note: we will no longer meet at the Atco location)


----------

